# Amazingly smart GR puppy!...........



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Pretty amazing video of a very smart GR puppy. 
http://www.youtube.com/v/-1JNj3JpxHs


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Omg....... Thats Amazing!!! I Want That Puppy!! 

How Did He Do That??

Debbie & Mason


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

The owner has got to be very patient, and that puppy very smart. I wish my dogs were that smart! LOL! But, I love 'em anyway!!!


----------



## abcwinos (Aug 26, 2007)

*wow*

My puppy can do that...NOT! I am lucky if I can get him to sit for more than 2 secs haha! Is that for real? It seems impossible at that age.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That was pretty amazing..... My favorite part was his sandles.... :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a smart puppy!!!

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dino's owner is a member of GRF, he posted that video himself when they first filmed it. He's a very smart puppy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He needs to be one here teaching puppy classes. LOL He did a fine job with his.

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow!! That is just incredible! Dino and his peeps do some amazing work. I'd love to see Dino in action now.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Holy mackerel! I thought my pup was pretty smart but that little guy makes Rookie look like a slacker. (OK, it makes ME look like a slacker!)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I have been watching Dino videos for a LONG time lol! He's incredible!!! Too bad we don't see his family on very much!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is an amazing puppy. But Bama is starting to learn how to fetch already. Or maybe he is just trying to keep the toy and I keep taking it away. But I see the smarts in his eyes.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

SMART
PUPpY....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

****, I wish Tucker was that smart...LOL He's a year old and won't do those things :


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Guys!!!! Sorry I missed this thread. Glad you all enjoyed Dino's clip. Watch out for more!!!! Have a good weekend!


----------

